# what is going on here?



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I've been doing soft food diet for about a week to help gastroparesis. I felt fine until I woke up today. I feel like I'm completely out of it. Lack of calories maybe? I'm eating yogurt in am , applesauce for lunch and a bigger dinner with toast, protein (tuna or maybe shredded chicken) and maybe more yogurt or cooked veggie. Obviously, not that many calories but when I up the number of small meals I feel worse. I feel lost in what im doing. So tired of always guessing. Feeling really depressed today :-(


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am eating much more than you are. I am eating meat or fish, cooked veggies, and olive oil in every meal.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry, marleyma.

could be definitely lack of calories. you really don't seem to be eating very much. have you added up the number of calories you're getting every day?

fatugue can also be due to a lack of carbs. i have SIBO so i try to eat as low carb as possible but when i go too low, i start to get quite tired.

maybe you could try supplementing with a nurtritional drink like boost or ensure or something or make your own smoothies.

you want might to consult a registered dietician or nutritionist. try to get one that specializes in gastro problems and diets, if at all possible.

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've been thinking about getting a nutritionist. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

marleyma said:


> Thanks guys. I've been thinking about getting a nutritionist. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt.


And we'll be always here to help you. I've tried many different approaches:

- SCD

- Dairy-free SCD (which is a paleo compliant diet)

- Low Carb

- Autoimmune Paleo

- Low fodmaps

- Only fish and meat

- Aglaee Jacob's Elimination Diet

So I have a huge interest and some experience with diet. If there is any way I can help, I'll be glad to do so.


----------

